# Looking for Nintendo Wii in Japan!!!



## kimberleypegler (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi everyone,

does anyone know where i can get a scond hand nintendo wii? I brought mine over from Oz but it's not compatible with the TV's here.

I'm in Nagakute, Nagoya and really want to get a Wii to ues, I'm here for 18months and I need my Glee karaoke games!

Thanks Kim


----------



## Rube (Apr 27, 2011)

I believe only games sold here work in the units here but you can find used ones at most "hard offs"


----------



## larabell (Sep 10, 2007)

Sofmap, too. I was just at the Sofmap corner inside the Bic Camera on the west side of Shinjuku this past weekend and they had a number of used Wii boxes -- even a red one! I also believe that the games are region coded so you'll probably have to buy new games, too (also easily available wherever the used boxes are sold).

Why does your current Wii not work with your TV? Ours connects via the standard three-RCA cable (red/white for stereo audio and yellow for video). Is it a matter of NTSC-vs-PAL? If so, I believe converters exist that may be less expensive than a whole new Wii and the games to go along with it. There's at least one listed on Amazon.com for US$30. Might be worth a try. Or trade up to a dual-mode TV.


----------

